# New Puppy



## emerald (Feb 10, 2012)

HI everyone, I have just joined this forum as we just got a lovely chocolate cockapoo boy. He is 9 weeks old and from Jandaz. I found his breeder Janice to be friendly and professional and her dogs were all in lovely condition and very friendly. Our new boy is called Trampas and has just had a clean bill of health from our vet who was most impressed with him and the breeder's thoroughness. Many thanks Janice for our lovely boy. Looking forward to chatting on this great forum.

We live in Monmouth if anyone is near and wants to meet on cockapoo walks!

Emma


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I found Janice to be extremely helpful and friendly too - my puppy's mum came from there and I contacted her to get some info on her background as my own breeder hadn't given me any paperwork. I've also met a few local dogs from there and they've all been lovely. Would love to see some pics!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello and Welcome Emma and Trampas. 

Pics please Emma!!! 

I would love a choccy boy but we are only having two dogs so have to just drool over others.


----------



## emerald (Feb 10, 2012)

*Trampas*









Hi, trying to load photos!


----------



## emerald (Feb 10, 2012)

*Another pic!*









And another!


----------



## emerald (Feb 10, 2012)

*1 more with my 5 year old!*









Lexi and Trampas!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome! Trampas looks gorgeous!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Emma .. welcome to this cockapoo crazy forum ... loving your choccy boy and great to hear you are so happy  

I must admit I love the choccies ... have a soft spot for Munchy which is one of Janice's choccy cockapoos ... such a lovely choccy colour and texture  

Enjoy all the cockapoo chat on here xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG, love that one with your 5 year old! 

Welcome to the forum :welcome:. My name is Turi and I'm getting my first Cockapoo in two weeks time :jumping:!!!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

Your pup is gorgeous


----------



## emerald (Feb 10, 2012)

Turi said:


> OMG, love that one with your 5 year old!
> 
> Welcome to the forum :welcome:. My name is Turi and I'm getting my first Cockapoo in two weeks time :jumping:!!!


wahoo! Bet you can't wait! We were really looking forward to having our baby! Put pics on as soon as you get him!


----------



## emerald (Feb 10, 2012)

Turi said:


> OMG, love that one with your 5 year old!
> 
> Welcome to the forum :welcome:. My name is Turi and I'm getting my first Cockapoo in two weeks time :jumping:!!!


lol! they are funny together! Some of the time she wants to take him back and get another one that doesn't steal Barbies! and the rest of the time she loves him, wants to cuddle him and put him to bed with her teddies!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

My two have a thing for Woody from toy story. My boys havent realised yet that Woody has gone to the toy store in the sky as he was just too badly chewed.........


----------



## emerald (Feb 10, 2012)

Soo said:


> My two have a thing for Woody from toy story. My boys havent realised yet that Woody has gone to the toy store in the sky as he was just too badly chewed.........


oh oh! Might be time for a new Woody to appear! luckily my daughter has so many barbies that she won't notice if a couple go 'missing!'


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

This is our little girl:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6117


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Trampas is so so cute! Love his name too! Is he an american mix? Biscuit's mum's american.


----------



## emerald (Feb 10, 2012)

Turi said:


> This is our little girl:
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6117


Awww she's gorgeous!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi! Gorgeous pictures. i collect Charlie from Janice this week and can't wait to get him home.


----------



## emerald (Feb 10, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Trampas is so so cute! Love his name too! Is he an american mix? Biscuit's mum's american.


Hi - no his mum's a chocolate brown cocker and his dad is a chocolate poodle which I think makes his coat such a lovely rich chocolate.


----------



## emerald (Feb 10, 2012)

loobylou said:


> Hi! Gorgeous pictures. i collect Charlie from Janice this week and can't wait to get him home.


How exciting! I'm sure you'll be thrilled with him!


----------

